# ISO short bus, going stir crazy...



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jul 22, 2015)

I've got upwards of 2,000 bucks stashed away at this point. I've been searching high and low for a shorty, but everything that I find seems to be on the east coast. I know that the right bus is out there, I just have to find it. I've mostly been searching on Craigslist, govdeals, and ebay. Anyone have any other resources? 
Or, on the other hand, is there any way to get a bus from the east coast over to Cali without having to take a very long road trip? I would just take a week or two to drive over and grab one, but I seem to have sold my soul to corporate Satan for about 5 days a week every week. Satan doesn't like road trips.


----------



## Parker Free (Jul 22, 2015)

Have you put in your own ad in CL? What you are looking for, as opposed to looking at what other people have posted? It's very possible that the perfect shorty is right next door, but they don't know someone wants what they've got. It's worked for friends of mine....


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jul 22, 2015)

I am totally going to do that. I don't know why it didn't occur to me already.


----------



## that one guy (Jul 22, 2015)

Dude, my boss just bought a 40' prison bus made by blue bird for $1700 - yes, a 40 foot diesel pusher for just under 2K
He got it from an equipment auction in vallejo, unfortunately he's done what he wanted to, and thus has no reason to return, perhaps you could find a way to weasel your way into the heart of someone else like him - I believe it is not available to the public or something.
This is it http://www.1stcapitolauction.com


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 22, 2015)

Be patient, continue to amass cashish and the right deal will surface. 

Congratulations on being able to save as much as you have so far


----------



## Mongo (Jul 22, 2015)

If only you had another thousand this looks awesome.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/rvs/5134417219.html


----------



## that one guy (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry but if that is really a 3.0 its a V6 and is greatly underpowered, unless its got gearsplit rear end it will end up somewhere with a blown engine, those chevy TBIV6's were notorious for popping under high rev/heavy load/hills.
You couldn't pay me 3k to take it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 22, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Be patient, continue to amass cashish and the right deal will surface.



patience is definitely key. the best deal will come along eventually.



iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> I've been searching high and low for a shorty



have you considered a shorty bus/metro van? personally, i'm about 90% sure this is going to be my next vehicle:

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=867&acctid=1130

this one is from austin, texas (where i'm at) and is currently 1,400 bucks. i think this style of vehicle is the best compromise between size and gas mileage, and i really dig the wide open windows. i'm not exactly sure what you would call these kinds of vehicles but if there's a specific name for them, i'd try searching govdeals for that.



iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> Or, on the other hand, is there any way to get a bus from the east coast over to Cali without having to take a very long road trip?



the only way to do this would be uship.com. but it's going to be extremely expensive (probably at least half of what you spent on the vehicle in the first place). the other alternative would be to maybe find someone (from stp?) that would be willing to drive the vehicle to you.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 22, 2015)

oh, hey, i found a category for buses on the govdeals website:

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?f...n=ad&timing=BySimple&timingType=&category=94H


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jul 23, 2015)

@that one guy, that website is a sweet resource! Thank you for kicking it down to me. I will be keeping my eye on it. 

@Matt Derrick, I would definitely take one of those. I like the school bus aesthetic a little better, but I am far from against a metro type of deal. Congrats on the find! It sounds like a fantastic deal. I hope you have many adventures aboard such a fine specimen  I've also been searching the bus section of govdeals quite extensively. Just not finding much on the West Coast, yet. 

I will keep rooting around and sniffing stuff up. I'll do all that I can not to go postal in the mean time. Patience will pay off! Thanks, everyone


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 23, 2015)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> I hope you have many adventures aboard such a fine specimen



oh, i didn't buy it, i didn't have enough money unfortunately. but someday, for sure


----------



## Parker Free (Jul 23, 2015)

I've seen some gorgeous bus conversions. If I didn't already have my truck, I'd go for a bus in a hot second.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jul 24, 2015)

That's too bad, @Matt Derrick, I was excited for you, lol. Here's to something coming along for the both of us ::drinkingbuddy:: Happy tramping, everyone.


----------



## Hylyx (Jul 24, 2015)

http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/browse/cataucs?slth=&catid=402&page=1&sortBy=timeLeft


----------



## Hylyx (Jul 24, 2015)

I know fuckall about CNG systems, but might be a sweet way to save cash? 
http://www.usauctions.net/ListingDetail.aspx?ListingID=18549


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you, @Helyx. Hadn't seen those websites, yet


----------

